# bloated pond goldfish



## laburnum

I have just found one of my pond goldfish dead, the fish was about 4 years old. My other fish are ok at the moment. Over the past few days the fish had become very bloated, it had increased in width not in length. Has anyone got any idea what the cause of death might have been?


----------



## viseversa

Have a serch for "Dropsy" i think thats how you spell it, there is many different reasons for fish bloating, with Dropsy the scales will lift? Google it and have a look at some pics and see if your look like them.


----------



## viseversa

Try this..

Fish dropsy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sullivan

viseversa said:


> Try this..
> 
> Fish dropsy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Does sound like that from the symptoms doesnt it. They almost swell of gas.


----------



## viseversa

sullivan said:


> Does sound like that from the symptoms doesnt it. They almost swell of gas.


Most common time of year for it aswell (i think) unlike most other fish diseases which normally occur as the water warms up


----------



## sullivan

Not nice and think it is easily passed to other fish to.


----------



## viseversa

sullivan said:


> Not nice and think it is easily passed to other fish to.


I also believe that although shops sell stuff to treat the fish its very hard to cure and 99.9% of fish that have/catch it end up dieing


----------

